#  >  > Support & Feedback >  >  > Legal, Support, Feedback >  >  > New Features & Logs >  >  Now You can Select Pre Built Stunning Avatar's for your Profile - V.1.0

## Beacon

Introducing stunning Pre built Avatar set where you don't need to spend time for search,crop and upload it here. All these images are fully optimized for mobile and desktop with 300dpi , 250x250 Px. Sounds, good  :yeah: 

 :Deal:  How to change your avatar?


Visit your profile settingsNavigate & click on the Avatar option from Left menuThis is where you have three options to change your avatars
Do not use custom avatars ( enabling this will remove your current avatar )Upload your own avatar ( 250 x 250 px )Select pre built avatars from the drop downSelect your desired avatar from the Avatar category from the drop down section. :oh: 
Screenshot.jpg

 :cardiogram:  Looks good? Share your feedback below . :feedback please:

----------


## MDilbara

looks great!

----------


## Arthi

Good feature! Its easy to make our Avatar picture.

----------


## Shamee

> Good feature! It’s easy to make our Avatar picture.


Excellent innovative feature. Actually it saves lot of time for us.

----------


## Bhavya

> Introducing stunning Pre built Avatar set where you don't need to spend time for search,crop and upload it here. All these images are fully optimized for mobile and desktop with 300dpi , 250x250 Px. Sounds, good 
> 
>  How to change your avatar?
> 
> 
> Visit your profile settingsNavigate & click on the Avatar option from Left menuThis is where you have three options to change your avatars
> Do not use custom avatars ( enabling this will remove your current avatar )Upload your own avatar ( 250 x 250 px )Select pre built avatars from the drop downSelect your desired avatar from the Avatar category from the drop down section.
> Screenshot.jpg
> 
>  Looks good? Share your feedback below .


Great feature  :Thumbs: , it gives us more choices to choose our avatar picture and saves time.

----------

